

Facebook users flock to find delete instructions - oscardelben
http://www.news.com.au/technology/facebook-users-search-for-how-to-delete-accounts/story-e6frfro0-1225866756133

======
fab13n
As seen on Reddit, post something obscene as a profile pic, and they'll do it
for you. Which I can't help finding brilliant.

Actually, I'd absolutely love to see it become viral; I wonder how FB would
cope with having more dicks displayed by its users than chatroulette!

------
hnote
The data on related search terms "get facebook" and "sign up facebook" seems
to suggest that the percentage of users seeking the way out doesn't change
(supposing one can draw conclusions from these data anyway).

[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=get%20facebook%2Cde...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=get%20facebook%2Cdelete%20facebook%2Csign%20up%20facebook&cmpt=q)

------
known
Use
[https://ssl.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_a...](https://ssl.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account)
to _permanently_ delete your facebook account

------
Tichy
The interest has gone from 0 people in 2007 to 100 people in 2010?

(Yes, I know it is probably not 100, but how is one supposed to read those
Google trends charts??)

~~~
CrazedGeek
No clue, but here's the explanation for Insights:
[http://www.google.com/support/insights//bin/answer.py?hl=en-...](http://www.google.com/support/insights//bin/answer.py?hl=en-
US&answer=87285)

~~~
Groxx
Via that link, for tl;drs:

The numbers on the graph reflect how many searches have been done for a
particular term, relative to the total number of searches done on Google over
time. They don't represent absolute search volume numbers, because the data is
normalized and presented on a scale from 0-100.

They scale by the top value, and they normalize. Which really means it just
shows growth / shrinkage, no real volume can be extracted.

------
micrypt
Starting to wonder if the media frenzy is partly a case of the media feeding
the fire. I don't know many "normal" people who are "flocking to find delete
instructions" yet.

Conspiracy theory time: News.com.au <= News Corporation => MySpace

------
bjplink
I would love to see this Google chart's rising trend compared to Facebook's
rising user base over the same period of time. This "flock" might turn out to
be an insignificant and miniscule percentage of Facebook's 400 million plus
pool of active users.

